# Just because someone likes a cigar...



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

... doesn't mean that you necessarily will (and vice versa). 

-Everyone's tastes and palates are different. 

-Not all Cuban cigars will agree with your palate... maybe none at all. 

-Another person's perception of a flavor profile may differ greatly from yours. 

-A cigar that is perceived as over-hyped by one person might be perceived as "the sheeet" by another person. 

-Blends might vary from box to box... or even within the same box. 

-Older is not always better with every cigar. 

-The optimum age for peak smoking performance depends upon the blend in each individual cigar, as well as your individual palate.

-Taste is subjective.

-You must try something for yourself in order to decide if it is to your liking.

Just a couple thoughts...


----------



## SmokeFiend (Jan 13, 2008)

I agree with you 100%


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Excellent post, and so true. Hopefully some of the guys who are newer to CC's will take this to heart.


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

The cigars I like are really better! :ss


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Mine too - but they are usually smoked with Jimmy Buffett playing in the background!:ss:ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> Mine too - but they are usually smoked with Jimmy Buffett playing in the background!:ss:ss


I like Jimmy Buffett! :tu

and

I agree with what was said by Brandon. 100%


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Very nice post! I couldn't agree more. Don't you think your words (with maybe a couple of exceptions) apply to all cigars though?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

That is why I get a kick out of "which cigar should I buy" or "smoke" questions.
That is so subjective.

Take my dogs for example.
One likes to lick her a$$.
The other two don't.
Try telling the one that does that it stinks.
Try telling the other two that don't that they should.

Cigars are like cars.
Many on the market.
All vary.
All a matter of which you prefer.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Blueface said:


> That is why I get a kick out of "which cigar should I buy" or "smoke" questions.
> That is so subjective.
> 
> Take my dogs for example.
> ...


:r Now there's an analogy that sticks...

And I agree with Brandon.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Brandon said:


> ... doesn't mean that you necessarily will (and vice versa).
> 
> -Blends might vary from box to box... or even within the same box.


Even within the same box?

Do you have an example of this?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

LMAO @ Brandon!
What precipitated these words of wisdom?!?!


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

First off you've been a member since 1997??? I didn't know the internet was doing much other than dos commands then. :r

Secondly, I agree with you 100% as well. I conducted an experiment to prove the fact of how subjective tastes are.

Reviews are good, but are not meant to be taken as conclusive. What one person finds disgusting, another may find is bliss. What one person finds to be better aged, another might find great right now. (I for one have never bought into the idea of aged smokes taste better than fresh. I think in the Habano world many people get caught up in this idea, and won't give fresh cigars a chance for fear of being looked down upon by "veteran" smokers.)

Kudos to you for posting this!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Bruce said:


> LMAO @ Brandon!
> What precipitated these words of wisdom?!?!


Boredom.... and more boredom... being back in northern Wisconsin :hn



mosesbotbol said:


> Even within the same box?
> 
> Do you have an example of this?


Ever have a dud come out of a box that was mostly great? I have. Imagine a Cuban roller (making as much as they do) runs out of ligero. That person has a quota to meet for the day. Do you suppose that person is going to wait for more leaves... or throw in a little more binder?


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

good post Brandon!
does this apply to Dim Sum, too?! :chk


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> Even within the same box?
> 
> Do you have an example of this?


I've had a cigar in the same box that tasted different than the rest. I could see the blends being different in the same box, cigars being a hand made product and all. I don't think this would be that rare of an occurance. Of course sometimes your mood or something you ate could change the perception and not the blend at all. Hard to know for sure.:2


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey what cigars do you guys like to smoke? I am looking to get a box that will age well... I was think of aging them for about 3 months... 



















:r


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

ucmba said:


> good post Brandon!
> does this apply to Dim Sum, too?! :chk


Only Davidoffs....so please send me all of the ones you don't like anymore:tu


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

wayner123 said:


> First off you've been a member since 1997??? I didn't know the internet was doing much other than dos commands then. :r


I opened up my first AOL account in 1996. There were pretty pik-churs to look at and everything.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> I opened up my first AOL account in 1996. There were pretty pik-churs to look at and everything.


I was using a couple different online Habanos vendors in 97 and 98. One in Switzerland and one in the UK. Computers were slow, but not running DOS LOL.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Brandon said:


> Ever have a dud come out of a box that was mostly great? I have. Imagine a Cuban roller (making as much as they do) runs out of ligero. That person has a quota to meet for the day. Do you suppose that person is going to wait for more leaves... or throw in a little more binder?


I have seen boxes that would have had duds in them, but that does not infer a different blend, just a poor rolling job. One could argue that the blend does change if the percent of binder to filler changes, one cigar has a crappy looking wrapper..., but I do not think that constitutes a blend change.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Truer words were never- uh- typed!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Conch Republican said:


> Mine too - but they are usually smoked with Jimmy Buffett playing in the background!:ss:ss


See, everything is subjective. I like my cigars _without_ Jimmy Buffett playing in the background.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Blueface said:


> That is why I get a kick out of "which cigar should I buy" or "smoke" questions.
> That is so subjective.
> 
> Take my dogs for example.
> ...


Frickin hilarious !


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

When I used to sell wine the first question I always asked the customer when he said what is the best wine for x $$ was "what do you like". In anything regarding taste their is no universal standard of good. There are standards of good quality and to an educated palate good quality of the same taste profile will usually taste better but there is real truth in the axiom "there is no accounting for taste". To some a swisher sweet hits the perfect spot and no cigar will taste better to them and in some ways they are lucky saves them a lot of money and trouble.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

mosesbotbol said:


> I have seen boxes that would have had duds in them, but that does not infer a different blend, just a poor rolling job. One could argue that the blend does change if the percent of binder to filler changes, one cigar has a crappy looking wrapper..., but I do not think that constitutes a blend change.


Ok, sure... technically no planned blend change.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Blueface said:


> That is why I get a kick out of "which cigar should I buy" or "smoke" questions.
> That is so subjective.
> 
> Take my dogs for example.
> ...


The question is.... do you let them lick you on the lips?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Brandon said:


> The question is.... do you let them lick you on the lips?


:r:r:r
I was waiting for someone to ask.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

hmm the answer must have been yes


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Blondes, brunettes, or Redheads....Which one should I try?


----------



## tireiron (Sep 6, 2007)

yazzie said:


> Blondes, brunettes, or Redheads....Which one should I try?


As many of each as you can!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Brandon said:


> Boredom.... and more boredom... being back in northern Wisconsin :hn
> 
> Ever have a dud come out of a box that was mostly great? I have. Imagine a Cuban roller (making as much as they do) runs out of ligero. That person has a quota to meet for the day. Do you suppose that person is going to wait for more leaves... or throw in a little more binder?


I agree with your original post, my sympathies for being in northern Wisconsin. I'm not much of a fan of the southern part either anymore.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Brandon said:


> Ever have a dud come out of a box that was mostly great? I have. Imagine a Cuban roller (making as much as they do) runs out of ligero. That person has a quota to meet for the day. Do you suppose that person is going to wait for more leaves... or throw in a little more binder?


Either that or the roller didn't wash his hands after using the toilet - :BS:BS:BS:BS:BS


----------

